# Companions and novice rides?



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I am looking into getting a companion in the form of a donkey/mule and on the internet there seems to be some worry that a donkey can give horses lungworm? I figured if they were wormed like we worm horses this would be fine?

And how tollerant are mules and donkeys of kids/dogs/noise and chaos? Are they any more or less tollerant of that kind of thing as a speciecs? I guess its like horses- each to their own- but though Id ask :lol:

Btw, I would love some adorable horse+companion pics to help persuade the parents lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mules/donkeys are much more laid back than horses about a lot of things, but they don't tolerate dogs well. While there are obviously exceptions to the rule, most of them will kill dogs. That's why they're effective as herd protectors for cattle and horses in an area where coyotes are a problem.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Speed Racer! My dog has a death wish when around horses and thankfully Alli is very tollerant, but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, and as far as them being better mounts than horses for youngsters? Maybe.

Mules and donkeys don't think like horses, so can't really be trained like them. Also, some donkeys hate children. Just because they're small doesn't mean they can't be dangerous.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Ooohh I know small doesnt equal not dangerous! Often its the small ponies that turn out to be the naughty little blitters who think they cam get away with murder!

Anyway, how are they different to train? Love animal psychology, it always interests me how different animals see the world


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Pumpkin chased the pit bull away that someone dumped on my farm, he chased the horses for 20 minutes and she finally just charged him and drove him out. I caught him and called animal control...he was not vicious, he thought he was playing.


----------

